# vASA10 - Cisco AnyConnect not Working - First time setup



## Uchimoriya (May 22, 2017)

I have vASA10 up and running in Azure Cloud environment. 
I use Cisco ASDM 7.7(1) for ASA - 172.20.12.4 to configure my ASA and AnyConnect.

Tested using a Macbook Pro and Windows Client. I can connect - Establish a connection. But I cannot access the Internet.

I set the ASA on the edge (with global-IP). As I do not want my sessions to go inside the cloud, I setup a hairpin ( U-TURN) so any client connects to the ASA should be redirected out to the Internet.

It kinda works! If you wait like 2 minutes, I will get a webpage (but most of the time it will timeout). As I am just testing, I set rules as source any destination any on the outside interface (note this for AnyConnect rules, not global firewall rules).

I have not got my Smart License yet so I am thinking the issue could be limited to the performance. But since this my first time (no experience), I not sure if it is due to lack of license limitation or some wrong setup. 

Under Interface Settings/Interface, I did ENABLE "traffic between two or more hosts connected to the same interface". However, I wonder if I also need to enable "traffic between two or more interfaces which are configured with the same security levels".

I am bit of a newbie so I assume I may not have everything setup correctly. 
Any Experience Experts out there that can give me any advice?
Thanks and Kind Regards,


----------

